# Suspension



## xander19247 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey, I have a 2000 Maxima GLE. For the past year or so I've been hearing/feeling a thumping sound from the front passenger wheel when ever I go over minor bumps in the road. The feeling I'm getting is that the suspension flutters over the bump and doesn't fully absorb it. The drivers side is fine. I've had the front struts replaced but the problem still exsits. I plan to keep the car, so if any anyone can offer a possible reason for this problem I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## robo_geek (Feb 13, 2009)

when they replaced the struts did they also replace the strut mounts (also called strut bearings). 

Also make sure the strut assembly is bolted on properly, as loose mounting bolts will make the strut thump.....as will loose lug nuts.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like you have bad front sway bar links.


----------



## xander19247 (Feb 6, 2009)

robo_geek said:


> when they replaced the struts did they also replace the strut mounts (also called strut bearings).
> 
> Also make sure the strut assembly is bolted on properly, as loose mounting bolts will make the strut thump.....as will loose lug nuts.


Thanks for taking the time to respond to my question. When the struts were replaced the strut mounts were not. Is there a specific inspection/test that can confirm the mount is the problem.

Thanks


----------



## xander19247 (Feb 6, 2009)

metro273 said:


> Sounds like you have bad front sway bar links.


Thanks for responding to my question. To the best of my knowledge the sway bar links are good, however, I will have another look.

Thanks.


----------



## xander19247 (Feb 6, 2009)

xander19247 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond to my question. When the struts were replaced the strut mounts were not. Is there a specific inspection/test that can confirm the mount is the problem.
> 
> Thanks


I will also have the strut mounting bolts and lug nuts look at again.

Thanks.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

It not your suspension...It's your passenger side motor mount! When it wears and allows the engine to move enough the sound in like a bad strut or strut mount...but it's the engine [email protected] the passenger fender (called the front mount in the parts catalog)

http://


----------



## xander19247 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks again to all who took the time to respond. I had my mechanic look at the motor mounts and they are in good condition. It was decided it would be best to replace the strut again (strut was still under warranty when it was replaced a few months ago, mechanic thought the strut might be faulty), strut mount and sway bar links at the passenger side. If I had to guess I'd lean towards the mount being the problem. I just had the repair completed and it appears that the problems I had earlier described have been corrected. Thanks for all your assistance.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

So...was it the strut or the motor mount I have the same issue?


----------

